# "GRATIS"spiele im Internet



## krennz (10 Juni 2009)

Mein Sohn (Moderator in einem Spieleforum bei einem Gratisinternetspiel) schilderte mir gestern folgendes.

Bisher war das Spiel im Internet kostenlos. Da er so ziemlich von Anfang an dabei war, wurde er im Spieleforum das die Spieler gründeten Mod. Nun werden auf einmal von ausländischen Anbietern Zusätze und Erleichterungen sowie zusätzliche Spielwährung gegen Cash angeboten. Die Bezahlung erfolgt über Prapaidhandys.

Das fiese bei der Sache ist, dass zum einen keine Altersverifikation stattfindet, zum zweiten die AGB in english ist und zum dritten es sich wohl um ein ABO handelt, da fortlaufend von den Handys Guthaben verschwindet.

Wie kann man dagegen vorgehen, oder bleibt in Endeffekt nur der Abbruch des Spiels und der Wechsel der Prepaidnummer? 

An dem Spiel nehmen, nach Aussage meines Sohnens, zum grossen Teil minderjährige Spieler teil. Den Namen des Spiels wollte er nicht rausrücken.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Juni 2009)

*AW: "GRATIS"spiele im Internet*

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, der eine solche Abbuchung von Beträgen über die Handyrechnung rechtfertigt, dann kann man den entsprechenden Betrag auf der Rechnung bestreiten. Man sollte dann immer den unstrittigen Betrag begleichen und dem Provider genau begründen, welcher Betrag bestritten wird, und warum.
Bei Prepaid-Karten wird das allerdings schwierig. Man sollte hier aber eigentlich sowieso Mehrwertleistungen sperren.
Wie es weitergeht, das hängt u.a. vom Gebaren des Providers ab. Manche stellen sich da extrem stur, sperren das Handy etc. etc., ggf. geht das nur mit Anwalt in eine vernünftige Richtung zu lenken, selbstverfasste Schreiben von Laien werden da nicht selten ignoriert.
Es ist auch davon abhängig, ob die Forderung an den Provider abgetreten wurde, der sie dann allein einzutreiben hat. Wenn nicht, dann verweisen die Provider die Forderung i.d.R. an den originalen Anbieter der Mehrwertleistung zurück.

In jedem Fall wäre es Aufgabe des Forderungsstellers, darzulegen, ob und wie ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustandegekommen ist. Das wird bei solchen Geschäftsmodellen schwierig und ist insbesondere bei Minderjährigen i.d.R. nicht durchsetzbar.


----------



## krennz (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: "GRATIS"spiele im Internet*

Mir persönlich ist ein solcher Fall vom minderjährigen Sohn einer Kollegin bekannt geworden, der bei HOBO Hotel (oder so ähnlich) mitspielte. Da wurde für HOBO-Dollar von seinem Prepaidhandy, bzw. vom Prepaidhandy seines geschiedenen Vaters, Guthaben abgezogen und das nicht gerade wenig. Die Mutter hat dann über die Rechtsabteilung unseres Arbeitgebers Auskünfte eingeholt. Doch wie die Sache ausging ist mir nicht bekannt, da ich mal wieder krank zu Hause sitze  (wg.Rheuma) .

Weiss hier jemand, ob es was bringt, wenn ich als Vater den Spielebetreiber auffordere meinen minderjährigen Sohn zu sperren? Könnte ich ggf. auch Geld zurückfordern, weil mein Sohn noch minderjährig ist, oder sollte ich das in diesem Falle wirklich durch einen Anwalt erledigen lassen? (Nicht jeder hat nen Rechtsschutz) 

So ein Fall ist mir bisher noch nicht untergekommen und ich bin daher etwas uninformiert.

Bei einem Vertragshandy ist es relativ einfach den Betrag nicht zu zahlen, deshalb akzeptieren die Leistungsanbieter nur Prepaidhandys, da kann man die Abbuchung m.E. so gut wie garnicht verhindern.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## janika31 (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: "GRATIS"spiele im Internet*

Ich habe meinen Kindern verboten sich zu registrieren. Es gibt viele Internetseiten (zum Beispiel [noparse]www.gratis-spiele-spielen.com[/noparse] )wo man dies nicht machen muss, solchen Seiten vertraue ich.


----------



## krennz (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: "GRATIS"spiele im Internet*

Die Sache für den Sohn meiner Kollegin endete damit, dass er seinen Zugang zu dem Spiel löschen musste und er und sein Vater eine neue Prapaidnummer bei einem anderen Anbieter holten.


----------

